

On whistleblowers and government threats of investigation - ColinWright
http://m.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/07/whistleblowers-and-leak-investigations

======
lawnchair_larry
Interesting, he reaffirms the claim about "direct access", and he's talking as
if he doesn't have any concerns at all.

Someone's credibility is going to suffer. Either he is making serious
allegations too loosely, or the denials by the CEOs are wordplay (unlikley
third option: the NSA has thoroughly owned these companies without them
knowing it).

 _" We followed Wednesday's story about the NSA's bulk telephone record-
gathering with one yesterday about the agency's direct access to the servers
of the world's largest internet companies. I don't have time at the moment to
address all of the fallout because - to borrow someone else's phrase - I'm
Looking Forward to future revelations that are coming (and coming shortly),
not Looking Backward to ones that have already come."_

------
taktix
_Obama prosecutes whistlelblowers at double the number of all previous
presidents COMBINED_ (emphasis mine)

and this is after Obama promised he wouldn't in 2008.

